# dj bike component helpage



## heggler9 (Aug 18, 2004)

hey, im building a transition trail or park with all white deity stuff, black hadley hubs, manitou gold label II perhaps soon to have white lowers, but black for now, and holy rollers so far. my question is: im going to be getting syncros rims, should i get white for this also? frame color i can get grey or white, and im going to get white lowers for the fork. should i get the frame and rims white? or do you think this will be over the top? thanks


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

deffinately get grey if you get white rims. that would look pimp. white frame would make the bike way to white... it wouldn't look as nice, even with black rims.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*Contrast*

Agreed.

White with Gray would have great contrast. Even better than white and black.



cummings said:


> deffinately get grey if you get white rims. that would look pimp. white frame would make the bike way to white... it wouldn't look as nice, even with black rims.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

heggler9 said:


> hey, im building a (insert bike here) with all white deity stuff........


hmmmmmm. another trendy kid......


----------



## skatetokil (Apr 27, 2004)

whatever happened to purple ano and kids bikes being held together by shoelaces and duct tape. why back in my day . . . 

young whipper snappers


----------



## Frankenschwinn (Jan 20, 2004)

WTF difference does it make what color your bike is. Only posers are overly concerned about whjat it looks like when sitting in the parking lot.


----------



## keen (Jan 13, 2004)

Frankenschwinn said:


> WTF difference does it make what color your bike is. Only posers are overly concerned about whjat it looks like when sitting in the parking lot.


 Don't be JEALOUS...Maybe he can ride and wants to look good too...


----------



## Frankenschwinn (Jan 20, 2004)

keen said:


> Don't be JEALOUS...Maybe he can ride and wants to look good too...


 I am anything but jealous of the grommets and their pretty bikes. I would not trade my ride(s) for much of anything. Function over form I always say. This thread is weaksauce and I am weaker for participating in it...

BTW I did not question anyone's riding ability.


----------



## heggler9 (Aug 18, 2004)

hey, i decided on the components long before the color, since ive been cleaning bathrooms all year for this bike, i figure i may as well have it look nice as well, but the parts were chosen for strength and quality, not looks, it just happens that they look cool as well


----------



## Frankenschwinn (Jan 20, 2004)

heggler9 said:


> hey, i decided on the components long before the color, since ive been cleaning bathrooms all year for this bike, i figure i may as well have it look nice as well, but the parts were chosen for strength and quality, not looks, it just happens that they look cool as well


 Nuff said, Sorry to be a d!ck. Ride the he!! outa that b!tch


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

to give you an idea of what a grey/white bike looks like, here's eric's from deity (i think).


ps- stop worrying about it, it drove me crazy.


----------



## the Inbred (Jan 13, 2004)

i don't understand the whole "only posers worry about color" argument. that's so juvenile.


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

the Inbred said:


> i don't understand the whole "only posers worry about color" argument. that's so juvenile.


it's not the fact that they worry about color, it that they worry about looks over function.


----------



## W7_311 (Jul 18, 2005)

I'd say white, I think White everything is appropriate on a white frame, you see that white Planet x Jack Flash recently on here? White frame makes it I think with white gear, I am not going with white stuff because I have a grey cove frame for my DJ/Urban bike, I went black. Just my .02, get what you want and let's see it, post pics when you are complete.
Have fun with the build, I just finished mine.


----------



## Frankenschwinn (Jan 20, 2004)

You misquoted me...

"WTF difference does it make what color your bike is. Only posers are overly concerned about what it looks like when sitting in the parking lot."

JBsoxB's reply said it best. I am sure the guy is a ripper and will have a very nice ride.


----------



## austinb89 (Nov 6, 2004)

JBsoxB said:


> to give you an idea of what a grey/white bike looks like, here's eric's from deity (i think).
> 
> ps- stop worrying about it, it drove me crazy.


that is a great looking bike right thurrrr


----------



## heggler9 (Aug 18, 2004)

yeah, sorry i had no idea this was such a hate filled topic


----------



## dream4est (May 21, 2003)

heggler9 said:


> yeah, sorry i had no idea this was such a hate filled topic


well do ya think we really care about the color of hubs and fork lowers? look at it this way? will you be able to throw down harder based on color? or more importantly, will you jump/park/street ride any better with hadley hubs or shimano? new manitou fork or better qual cheaper marz? white deity stuff or plain old azonic/truvativ? syncros rims instead of proven cheap performers like alex or sun ryhno? hardtails are just hardtails kid. my 400 buck steelhead kills it. no white compenents, no hadleys and a old dj3. with what your spending i would have enough left over to pay for my trail bike i just bought. its pretty easy to find a good ht for cheap that lasts. and people who know dont bother with the overpriced youth hyped stuff like manitous new gold label fork and flavor of the day transition hardtails. those brands cant touch marzocchi or rock shox jump stuff or specialized, giant and azonic frames.

you do notice that jbsoxb started a thread about what fs bike he should get about three seconds after finishing his nemesis bike (which i believe was his third ht in a year)? you will never be satisfied if your image conscious. and remember this. a super zoot ht just makes you look sad when you go to the dj's or skatepark and get shown up by cheap, solid ht's that dont look as nice.


----------



## toyota kawasaki (Apr 7, 2005)

JBsoxB said:


> to give you an idea of what a grey/white bike looks like, here's eric's from deity (i think).
> 
> ps- stop worrying about it, it drove me crazy.


that is a sexy bike


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

dream4est said:


> well do ya think we really care about the color of hubs and fork lowers? look at it this way? will you be able to throw down harder based on color? or more importantly, will you jump/park/street ride any better with hadley hubs or shimano? new manitou fork or better qual cheaper marz? white deity stuff or plain old azonic/truvativ? syncros rims instead of proven cheap performers like alex or sun ryhno? hardtails are just hardtails kid. my 400 buck steelhead kills it. no white compenents, no hadleys and a old dj3. with what your spending i would have enough left over to pay for my trail bike i just bought. its pretty easy to find a good ht for cheap that lasts. and people who know dont bother with the overpriced youth hyped stuff like manitous new gold label fork and flavor of the day transition hardtails. those brands cant touch marzocchi or rock shox jump stuff or specialized, giant and azonic frames.
> *
> you do notice that jbsoxb started a thread about what fs bike he should get about three seconds after finishing his nemesis bike (which i believe was his third ht in a year)*? you will never be satisfied if your image conscious. and remember this. a super zoot ht just makes you look sad when you go to the dj's or skatepark and get shown up by cheap, solid ht's that dont look as nice.


it was the second!!! and it wasn't just because, but my riding style was changing, at first i wanted a good FS, but i couldn't get it so to dh, i got a ht, then i got more into dj, so i got a better suited frame, now i ride park, so an even better frame.


----------



## Roaming Oregon (Feb 24, 2004)

dream4est said:


> well do ya think we really care about the color of hubs and fork lowers? look at it this way? will you be able to throw down harder based on color? or more importantly, will you jump/park/street ride any better with hadley hubs or shimano? new manitou fork or better qual cheaper marz? white deity stuff or plain old azonic/truvativ? syncros rims instead of proven cheap performers like alex or sun ryhno? hardtails are just hardtails kid. my 400 buck steelhead kills it. no white compenents, no hadleys and a old dj3. with what your spending i would have enough left over to pay for my trail bike i just bought. its pretty easy to find a good ht for cheap that lasts. and people who know dont bother with the overpriced youth hyped stuff like manitous new gold label fork and flavor of the day transition hardtails. those brands cant touch marzocchi or rock shox jump stuff or specialized, giant and azonic frames.
> 
> you do notice that jbsoxb started a thread about what fs bike he should get about three seconds after finishing his nemesis bike (which i believe was his third ht in a year)? you will never be satisfied if your image conscious. and remember this. a super zoot ht just makes you look sad when you go to the dj's or skatepark and get shown up by cheap, solid ht's that dont look as nice.


tee hee. spoken with authority. so true...


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

JBsoxB said:


> to give you an idea of what a grey/white bike looks like, here's eric's from deity (i think).
> 
> ps- stop worrying about it, it drove me crazy.


Well... I know what color I'm eventually going to get my Coiler sprayed. I've already got the white rims, and it'll just give me an excuse to pick up a set of white Deity bars and stem.


----------



## dream4est (May 21, 2003)

JBsoxB said:


> it was the second!!! and it wasn't just because, but my riding style was changing, at first i wanted a good FS, but i couldn't get it so to dh, i got a ht, then i got more into dj, so i got a better suited frame, now i ride park, so an even better frame.


i was using you as an example. you could have pushed you skill level a lot more before changing from the specialist. but you got deals so thats understandable. but realize that your internet persona is seen and affects other kids who want a bike like yours but dont really have the cash or need it or work at a shop.
well my point was that spending a lot of money on a ht is not prudent when one will (a)inevitably want a squisher as soon as he goes big or gets better on the ht at the dj's/park and realizes that the same bike wont do that at a freeride/huck spot or dh trail. (b) fs bikes are where you drop the coin. they need better forks, hubs, headsets, bars and rims because they take mad abuse. hardtails absorb most of the stress into the frame, headset and fork bushings. fs bikes beat up almost every part during the suspension cycle. (c)- there is no new technology in the ht- its been done. a steelhead can do anything a frame costing 5 times as much can. same with the p and stp. its all rider skill where ht's are concerned. a stock 2006 p.1 can do anything a nemesis can. i would take the nemesis any day of the week over the p.1, but performance-wise its a wash.
getting better on the ht opens a rider to all possiblities and it dont take much cash to get/keep up a solid cheap ht. the strength to weight ratio of a ht does not get better when the price increases. solid, slightly heavy and cheap parts are the conerstone of our biking movement right now. tank headsets, truvativ cranks, easton bars, sun rims, funn stems, avid mechanical brakes, etc. these parts last and are worth it. they dont look as cool as deity, but you cant see your gold hadley hubs airing the dj's anyway.


----------



## the Inbred (Jan 13, 2004)

nevermind, why do i care. i need to start saving up for my super gnarly expensive FS with bling everywhere.


----------



## bedheadben (Jan 30, 2006)

Hey you guys, calm down


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Old thread. Look at the dates.


----------



## oneder (Apr 4, 2006)

heggler9 said:


> hey, i decided on the components long before the color, since ive been cleaning bathrooms all year for this bike, i figure i may as well have it look nice as well, but the parts were chosen for strength and quality, not looks, it just happens that they look cool as well


Dude, if you have been cleaning bathrooms to pay for your ride, you F*cking deserve to have what ever you want on it. Now as far as answering your question, I would run the grey frame. I think that all white is played, I mean, it looks cool if you're a storm trooper. Some white looks good, but not too much, in my opinion.


----------

